# Crew for Sunday June 30th



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Have room for 2 experienced fishermen. Leaving out of Galveston Yacht Basin Sunday morning 6am. 


Call me if you have any questions. 

Tony 
832-423-3799


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Full*

Trip is full .

Thanks


----------



## sdmeineke68 (Jul 19, 2010)

Interested in future trips. .Scott 281-435-6121


----------



## FRSHDO (May 31, 2011)

Interested in future trips as well. Steven 832-620-4871


----------

